# My two new doelings! Spotted Boer's.



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

Figured I would post my FIRST kids!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe congrats I love their ears


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are so pretty, congratulations.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! Congrats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwwww!!! :drool: They are just darling!    COngrats on your two new babies!!! :clap: :leap:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Congrats!!!!


----------



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks! It's definitely a learning experience!
Am sad I couldn't save their brother, but these two are getting stronger by the day. And their mother is also getting a better handle on what she's supposed to be doing as the days go by.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of the buck....  

But ...very happy things are going well with everyone else.... :clap:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

They are adorable! I just want to cuddle them  My oldest doe is 8 months old, so I have a longggg time until I can breed her, but I cannot wait!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the two very pretty doelings. Did you by chance give the first one any BoSe? She looks really weak on her front pasterns. Sorry to hear about their brother. Good luck with them and I can't wait to see them as they grow. I hope you keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats! They are adorable......I love spots!


----------



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

Haven't given BoSe yet, still trying to get over to the vet, its really hard with my work schedule and the vet being 30 miles the opposite direction from home, then work. I have been giving her some selenium and Vitamin E supplement stuff for goats I have, shes more up on her toes today then she was in that picture. I was not well prepared for my kids, I'm working on it.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

The first one is gorgeous. <3 is she full blood?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How CUTE!!!! Love those spots!


----------



## GoldCityGoats (Jun 18, 2011)

Darling spotted girls :leap:  :leap: It'll be fun to watch them grow!! Congrats!! I am sorry for the loss of their brother... I hope that the vet concerns have been taken care of by now. I think its wonderful that you counted their spots at the end of their tails. I have a set of twins who are traditionals with spots on the end of their tails, too!! Post new pics when you get the chance...


----------

